# conduit light fixture ???



## Sencoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Had a friend show me this light fixture and wonder if I could help him build something like it.

I told him I could bend the conduit, wire, etc. but didn't know of any stock fixture that would let us transition from the conduit to the bulb.

Any ideas?


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I've had people ask me that as well and haven't seen anything to make it work, and still be code legal. I'll be watching this thread though to see if someone has an answer. Good luck!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You would get into UL issues if you worry about that.

Here is a great link to sockets. You can find an adapters to go from 1/2" to 3/8" or whatever the socket needs- probably at Lowes.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Weld or braze a stub of 1/8" - 27 on the ends of your conduit and use a regular keyless lampholder


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Joe beat me to it. Listen to joe


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You don't need to weld. They make a 1/2" female to 1/8" male reducer


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah , but then it'd look like a plumber did it....~CS~


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Hou could even recess your stub inside the ends of your conduit a bit and hide all the ugliness


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

bulbs go in the ground, lamps go in fixtures! :laughing:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> bulbs go in the ground, lamps go in fixtures! :laughing:


I think you meant to say "Bulbs go in the ground, lamps go in luminaires".


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

You got me! :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so it's settled then

we're all gonna bend up our own _op de art_ niche market fixtures 

screw chinas cheesball luminaires , we can bend circles 'round 'em

we just need the _right_ point man

how's>>


----------



## Sencoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You would get into UL issues if you worry about that.


Nope.



chicken steve said:


> so it's settled then
> 
> we're all gonna bend up our own _op de art_ niche market fixtures


If you can't afford the original, make it yourself.:thumbsup:



Thanks for all the great ideas.:notworthy:


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You don't need to weld. They make a 1/2" female to 1/8" male reducer


With a little grinding and polishing you could make these look nice if you wanted


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

joethemechanic said:


> With a little grinding and polishing you could make these look nice if you wanted


We should have a competition. Everyone gets a material list they must adhere to. Some sort of reasonable time allotted. Basic outline of project, such as the OP's fixture. Then pics and voting.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got one of those in my living room. 

Not that complex, but a set of track lights built out of T-fittings and bent black-iron pipe. 

When I get back to MA, I'll grab a picture.

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You would get into UL issues if you worry about that.
> 
> Here is a great link to sockets. You can find an adapters to go from 1/2" to 3/8" or whatever the socket needs- probably at Lowes.


I don't believe UL is a requirement on any electrical device. They are only a listing agency. Having their label on something is as good as looking for the union label. 
Good for a piece of mind to know it's a quality build device and will preform safely if used as directed. 

I personally wish it was like the good old days.


----------

